# Unidad de lectura DVD/CDROM no lee datos. [Resuelto]

## CiScOh4x0r

Buen día a todos, mi problema es el siguiente:

Tengo instalado Gentoo Linux en una laptop, todo parecia funcionar bien, cuando introduzco en la unidad de lectura DVD/CDROM , un DVD o CD en blanco, es capaz de detectarlo y me permite quemar datos en ellos, el problema es cuando introduzco DVD o CD con datos -programas, archivos, etc- no me lo lee, no me monta nada, ni me permite abrirlo ya que el icono desaparece de la "Computadora", y si lo monto a mano:

```
mount /dev/sr0
```

, lo permite montar, pero el icono sigue sin aparecer, tengo que abrirlo manualmente entrando a /mnt/cdrom.

Quisiera saber si hay alguna solución a esto, ya que me resulta un poco incomodo, también cuando introduzco películas, no me aparece el icono, pero si me deja reproducirlas el mplayer.

Datos de interes:

```
gentoo-b0x ciscoh4x0r # cat /etc/mtab

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / ext3 rw,noatime,commit=0 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib64/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,relatime 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

```

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo-b0x ciscoh4x0r # cat /etc/fstab
> 
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Y por ultimo:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo-b0x ciscoh4x0r # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Si alguien me puede ayudar, lo agradecería,   :Laughing: Last edited by CiScOh4x0r on Sat Nov 27, 2010 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/sr0
> 
> , lo permite montar, pero el icono sigue sin aparecer, tengo que abrirlo manualmente entrando a /mnt/cdrom. 

  *Quote:*   

> /dev/cdrom	 /mnt/cdrom	auto users,noauto,ro	0 0

 

Prueba a poner /dev/sr0 en el fstab; tal vez el problema es que no existe un enlace simbólico de /dev/cdrom a /dev/sr0. También puedes probar a crear manualmente el enlace simbólico. Aunque yo optaría por apuntar directamente al dispositivo en /etc/fstab. Prueba con esta línea en fstab, a ver si suena la flauta:

```
/dev/sr0      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0  0

```

PD: Es user y no users. Tal vez ese sea el error. Puesto que no esta bien escrito, solo root tiene acceso al dispositivo.

----------

## Coghan

 *agdg wrote:*   

> PD: Es user y no users. Tal vez ese sea el error. Puesto que no esta bien escrito, solo root tiene acceso al dispositivo.

 

Tanto user como users son entradas válidas en fstab; con users dejamos que todos los usuarios puedan montar y desmontar el dispositivo pero con user solo el usuario que lo monta lo puede desmontar. Para más info: 

```
man mount
```

@CiScOh4x0r: Con respecto al automontado de la unidad dependerá del entorno de escritorio que uses, para kde se usa kde-base/solid-runtime para esto, para gnome no estoy seguro pero una búsqueda en portage aparece app-misc/magicdev, para otros Window Manager puedes usar pmount. Existen otras alternativas, seguro que más foreros te dirán que usan ellos.

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola, agradezco sus respuestas, les comento:

A pesar de cambiar los valores predeterminados: /mnt/cdrom por /dev/sr0 , no me ha funcionado de esa forma, si, he dejado "users" porque quiero que todos los usuarios puedan hacerlo.

Coghan el problema no es especificamente ese, sino que... Cuando introduzco un CD o DVD en blanco, lo lee, sin necesidad de nada mas, y el icono aparece en mi escritorio. Cuando yo introduzco un CD o DVD de datos, no me lo lee, tengo que montarlo y al montarlo, no aparece el icono, tengo que entrar manualmente a /mnt/cdrom, lo cual me resulta un poco incomodo a veces, así también sucede con las películas, pero si puedo reproducirlas si lo abro desde el mplayer.

Voy a probar con app-misc/magicdev a ver que sucede... Y comentare.

Si, uso Gnome,

Gracias a los dos por sus respuestas.

----------

## agdg

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Tanto user como users son entradas válidas en fstab; con users dejamos que todos los usuarios puedan montar y desmontar el dispositivo pero con user solo el usuario que lo monta lo puede desmontar. Para más info: 
> 
> ```
> man mount
> ```
> ...

  Me lo anoto, aunque es extraño que no este documentado en el man de fstab, pero si en el de mount, curioso.

----------

## Coghan

Vale, creo que he dado con la solución, es de lo más simple. Debes eliminar o comentar cualquier linea en fstab que apunte al CD o DVD para que hal la pueda gestionar, al igual que detecta los dispositivos usb y se automontan y no están agregados a fstab.

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola Coghan agradezco tu tiempo y respuestas,  efectivamente, solo he comentado la linea que apunta al cdrom, y ahora si me monta cualquier DVD/CD de datos sin ningún problema.

Mi configuración para /etc/fstab quedo así:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information. 

# 

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency). It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely. 

# 

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1. 

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1. 

# 

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information. 

# 

# <fs>    <mountpoint>   <type>    <opts>    <dump/pass> 

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts. 

/dev/sda1    /boot    ext2    noauto,noatime   1 2 

/dev/sda3    /    ext3    noatime    0 1 

/dev/sda2    none    swap    sw    0 0 

#/dev/cdrom    /mnt/cdrom   auto users,noauto,ro   0 0 

#/dev/fd0    /mnt/floppy   auto    noauto    0 0 

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will 

# use almost no memory if not populated with files) 

shm    /dev/shm   tmpfs    nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0 
```

----------

